

Display media content for your web site or app with Magneticmediajs - lnco
https://www.magneticmediajs.com/

======
lnco
Magneticmediajs is a JavaScript jQuery based library that allows media content
(images, videos, maps, HTML & more) to be displayed in a memorable way. It
includes several unique features like a magnifying glass tool, greatly eases
the task of working with social media platforms like Youtube or Instagram and
is bundled with a documented API to control your media.

